# Riss in einer Steinwand



## ShinjiIkari (10. September 2005)

Hallo,
also ich habe 2 probleme und zwar versuche ich schon seit net woche oder so ein bild zu erstellen in dem ein stück in der mitte aus einer steinwand "rausgebrochen ist" (also die wand in der mitte komplett unterbrochen ist).

Hat da jemand eine idee oder ein tut wie man sowas machen kann?

das zweite ist das da ja dann auch noch realistische Risse rein müssen auch die bekomme ich leider net hin 

Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Danke

PS: wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten (ich kann net sooo viel dazu habe LRS  )


----------



## ShadowMan (11. September 2005)

Hi!

Wieso schnappst du dir nicht einfach ein Foto einer Wand und bindest diese in dein Bild ein? Sonst würde ich auch mal hier im Forum nach "grunge" suchen.
Dürfte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ShinjiIkari (11. September 2005)

okay danke für die tipps 

ich werde mal schauen wenn ich nix finde schreibe ich nochmal


----------

